# I can't seem to get rid of diaper rash!



## twentysixcats (Jun 24, 2009)

My daughter is 15 months old, and we have been CD'ing since she was 2 months. She's definitely had the occasional rash, but recently I can't seem to get rid of it. I switch to sposies and use Aquaphor, and the rash goes away. But when I put her back in the cloth, the rash returns. It isn't as bad if I change her every 2 hours like clockwork, but yesterday I thought DH had changed her but he hadn't, so she went almost 4 hours in one diaper. Even though it was only a wet diaper, her rash got REALLY bad. (Here is a picture I snapped with my cell phone: http://www.twentysixcatsdesign.com/rash.jpg)

* I have a front-loader and have recently been having major stink issues that coincide with this rash. Stripping with Calgon got rid of the smell, but it came back fairly quickly. I've tried varying my laundry routine - doing 3 loads instead of two helps. I sun dry in the summer, but not in the winter.

* I started using Rockin Green Hard Rock detergent in September, but didn't have this rash issue until November. Current routine: 30 min soak warm water, wash cold water no detergent, wash hot water + prewash + extra rinse with 2 Tbsp detergent.

* I turned up our hot water heater to make sure the diapers are getting disinfected.

* I need to get some tea tree oil. Not sure how to add that to the load though. Do I put it with the dry diapers in the bin? Do I put it in the section with the laundry detergent?

* I only have 4 organic cotton diapers, the rest are microfiber fleece pockets (Fuzzibunz/Baby Kangas). Could this be an allergic reaction to the microfiber? I don't have enough diapers to not use them. I don't want to replace my stash if this isn't the problem.

* I use cloth wipes most of the time, except for the poopy diapers, where I use disposable wipes and then a once over at the end with cloth.

* I was using California Babies diaper rash ointment, but it doesn't help one bit, so now I'm not using anything. I use Aquaphor with sposies and that stuff is magical.

* This doesn't seem like a food allergy rash, but she isn't eating anything she hasn't had before. She does seem to have a sensitivity to grapes and tomatoes. I haven't even tried to give her pineapple, oranges, or anything else citrus. I really want to stick with using cloth, but I'm soooo tired of this constant rash.


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, mama, that poor baby's bum (and other girly bits)! I think I may have a solution, as we use FuzziBunz almost exclusively and have had this issue before as well. When my DD gets a rash like the one in your photo, it's because of build-up in her diapers. From the information you provided above, it seems like you may want to tweak your wash routine a bit. Before doing a warm soak, you've got to do a COLD pre-wash to get all of the urine and fecal matter out of the diapers. Starting with warm or hot water will pretty much "bake" all that crud in there. So I would do a COLD pre-wash with NO detergent. Then do a HOT soak in RnG for 30 - 60 minutes. Resume the wash cycle - Hot wash, Cold rinse, second cold rinse (NO detergent). Dry on low heat (or outside.. but it's winter). If you are putting detergent in with your final rinse, I guarantee that there is still detergent left in your diapers. The cold final rinse is to make sure all of the remaining detergent residue gets removed. Also, I don't know how high you turned up your water heater, but make sure it isn't too high. Temps like 150 degrees are too hot and could ruin the PUL on the pocket diapers. 120 - 130 should be sufficient. I'd try the above and see if it helps. Don't get discouraged if it takes two or three washes to get them back to normal. Sometimes if the build-up is really bad, it could take a couple of times to get all the gunk out. I hope this helps, mama!


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree with the previous post. I had the same issue with my FB's.....nasty burnt-looking rash and stink. Buildup is the culprit.

You may need to do a strip with Dawn (blue) and then like 5-6 rinses in the hottest water possible. Just keep rinsing until you see NO bubbles in your washer.

As far as your wash routine, you definitely need to do a COLD soak first. Then HOT wash with several....up to 3..... rinses. I always line dried my pockets and only threw the inserts into the dryer. Also - sometimes white vinegar helps hard water and sometimes it makes it worse. You just have to experiment.

I don't know about the TTO to wash with....I've only used it in my cloth-wipes solution.

Hopefully it's not the RnG detergent. Once I had some major stink/rash problems and the water where we were living was so hard even Calgon didn't help. The only thing I ended up being able to wash with was the Simple Green/Washing Soda combo. But it was cheap and didn't have a gross smell, so it wasn't a big deal.

Do you have disposable liners or fleece liners so that you can still use an ointment while CDing? That might help. Maalox or Mylanta works *GREAT* on that type of rash. Where I work, our NICU mixes it WITH the aquaphor for a rash ointment, but I've dabbed it on straight to my kiddos rashes with a cotton ball. It works great because it cools the burn and neutralizes the acid. Another thing that always worked for me and didn't hurt the CDs was using browned flour on rashes. Works like a charm.....my (late) great-grandma taught me that trick.

Good luck....let us know how it goes!


----------



## twentysixcats (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, ladies! I feel encouraged. I am considering switching back to my previous detergent, Country Save, because I didn't have any issues with that. But, your point about washing with detergent on the last load is well taken. I do have an "extra rinse" button on my washer that I press, but I'm wondering if it's not enough. I think there's also a separate setting for just a rinse.

Oh and I do rinse all the soiled diapers with the diaper sprayer... but I don't do the wet ones. I am headed to FL tomorrow for a few days, and I have switched to sposies for the trip, but when I get back I'll strip them really well and try again. I hope this works! *crosses fingers*


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good luck, mama! I did want to add one more thing: as far as CD safe rash salve goes, I would totally suggest CJ's BUTTer. That stuff is amazing and I use it without any liners and have never had staining or residue issues. You will see an improvement within the first 24 hours, and you can get it unscented or scented (and oh my goodness she has some amazing scents!!). And just an FYI, the scents are fine to use even on sensitive skin. It's not heavily infused or anything. Just a recommendation!


----------



## MaryElizabeth (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm so glad to have read this bc we are having the exact same problem. It started months ago and I actually just gave up and switched back to disposables. I'm going to strip the diapers (again!) and maybe this time it will work! I will say that we used a zinc oxide powder that was "safe" for CD and really helped alot.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twentysixcats*
> 
> * I only have 4 organic cotton diapers, the rest are microfiber fleece pockets (Fuzzibunz/Baby Kangas). Could this be an allergic reaction to the microfiber? I don't have enough diapers to not use them. I don't want to replace my stash if this isn't the problem.


For this, the easiest and lowest cost would be to buy some cotton prefolds and use those with the Fuzzibunz (fold them 3 times), since the MF inserts are the biggest problem, the 'pocket part' of my diapers have not had much stink, when I had stink issues. The cotton prefolds wash better clean and are not expensive. I use cotton prefolds for extra stuffing of my fuzzibunz. Other natural inserts are not very expensive as well, compared to a whole fuzzibunz diaper anyway.

Carma


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Waaaaay too much detergent, especially of Hard Rock. If you don't have very hard water and you use a lot of Hard Rock, it will never rinse out. When the pee hits it, it really irritates the skin. You probably also have some bacteria going on. For comparison of amounts, I use 1 tablespoon Classic Rock in my front loader for 40 diapers. Here's what I would do:

1. Wash on hot with no detergent and 1 tablespoon chlorine bleach (anything cotton will lighten, so take out any cute printed wipes or fitteds.)

2. Then wash on hot multiple times until there are absolutely no bubbles.

3. From now on, only use 1 Tbsp Rockin Green for about 20 diapers, and consider switching to Classic Rock.

Don't bother with tea tree oil. It can't do anything in such a dilute concentration. Once a month or so, I bleach all my microfiber inserts to kill any bacterial buildup. I have taken to separating the pocket shells and covers from the prefolds and inserts. The shells and covers only need a tiny amount of detergent b/c nothing is getting absorbed. Then I do the prefolds and inserts on sanitary, b/c they have no elastic or PUL and can handle it.

Also don't bother turning up the hot water heater b/c most frontloaders have automatic temperature controls and they will pull as much hot and cold as they need to make a preset temperature.


----------



## bentlaj11 (Jul 29, 2010)

If I use 1T of Hard Rock RNG I get a skunky smell. But, I haven't done too many loads with that little of detergent (I usually use 2T). Does that mean that they aren't getting clean, or is it just build-up? I've been dealing with rash issues and occasional ammonia issues. I use prefolds and fitteds. DS will get red if I don't change him immediately and if he dosen't get enough naked-bum time.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I think why we have no problems is that we use less detergent and sanitize the prefolds/inserts regularly. If you can't or won't, and you want to use more detergent, you will have to do several hot rinses to get rid of it.


----------



## twentysixcats (Jun 24, 2009)

So after reading all of this, I decided that it's the RnG detergent. I went out and bought a different detergent, and I will strip the diapers and see if that does the trick. I plan to boil the inserts and strip all the diapers. I hope this helps! I just bought sposies for now and will worry about the rest after Christmas (I'm hosting this year, so this week is crazy busy for me). I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Naomi2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lisa, I know it's a few months later, but I was wondering, what is the Simple Green & washing soda combo? If it's cheaper, and works with hard water, I'd like to give it a try.

Naomi


----------

